# Is it worth it ?



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have an older bachmann plus Niagara 4-8-4. I'm wondering is it worth it to put a decoder in it. I've never installed a decoder before, but I like the train an would like to run it again. 

Thanks


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Aceman21 said:


> Hello everyone, I have an older bachmann plus Niagara 4-8-4. I'm wondering is it worth it to put a decoder in it. I've never installed a decoder before, but I like the train an would like to run it again.
> 
> Thanks




If you like the train and want to run it then it is worth it


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is what I did to mine:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12752

I don't know if yours is set up quite the same, though. The only thing I would do differently is to find a smaller connector for the wiring between loco and tender. This one tends to bunch up a bit and make the front tender wheels 'lighter' than they probably should be.
As Pa Kettle used to say "Gonna have to fix that one of these days."
Other than that it runs very nicely.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I always like questions like this, because it's a personal judgement, so really no one can answer that but you.

If it were me, and it was an older loco that I wanted to keep running, then I would definitely do it.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I always like questions like this, because it's a personal judgement, so really no one can answer that but you.
> 
> If it were me, and it was an older loco that I wanted to keep running, then I would definitely do it.




I only ask because I know they make a newer version of this loco with DCC


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If its easy to isolate the motor terminals from the chassis, its just not that complicated. Most of the decoder (speaker if you add sound) all go in the tender and if the tender picks up power from both tracks then you may only need to run motor power and the forward light which would amount to 4 wires going from the tender to the engine. Sounds like flyboy2610 has all the info to do this. I'm thinking of putting a decoder into an old Mantua 0-4-0 yard goat .. soon as i figure out how get the tender apart!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Aceman21 said:


> Hello everyone, I have an older bachmann plus Niagara 4-8-4. I'm wondering is it worth it to put a decoder in it. I've never installed a decoder before, but I like the train an would like to run it again.
> 
> Thanks


If you dont mind not having sound you can get a simple digitrax decoder for about 17$.

though you may need to add additional electrical pickups. 

More enjoyable to convert than to just buy a new one IMHO.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Aceman21 said:


> I only ask because I know they make a newer version of this loco with DCC


Ah. That changes the question somewhat. You want to know if you should go to the trouble of installing a decoder rather than buying a new one. Definitely. Unless you really don't know one end of a soldering iron from the other and don't understand basic electrical principles, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I faced the same dilemma a few months ago. I had two lower end Bachmann trains that I didn't plan on using on DCC. After a few weeks of only having one DCC loco I got bored, so I bought a decoder for about $17 bucks, and watched a Youtube clip on the install (technically easy, but a bit time consuming on the first try). The loco runs pretty good after I tweaked it a bit in JMRI. I decided to covert the other loco too, and it runs great on DCC. I'd say go ahead and do it, because if you don't like the way it runs you can always remoe the decoder.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

sachsr1 said:


> I faced the same dilemma a few months ago. I had two lower end Bachmann trains that I didn't plan on using on DCC. After a few weeks of only having one DCC loco I got bored, so I bought a decoder for about $17 bucks, and watched a Youtube clip on the install (technically easy, but a bit time consuming on the first try). The loco runs pretty good after I tweaked it a bit in JMRI. I decided to covert the other loco too, and it runs great on DCC. I'd say go ahead and do it, because if you don't like the way it runs you can always remoe the decoder.




What make are the decoders you have used ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The two most popular decoder makes are NCE
and Digitrax. Both are quality products. I know
that Digitrax has a free replacement guarantee if
if you accidentally damage the decoder. I have
installed 3 Digitrax and find them totally
reliable. 

NCE probably has the same policy.

Both have plug in decoders if your loco is
DCC READY, and decoders with wires if
it doesn't. Very easy to follow instructions
that come with decoders.

It is important before unhooking existing
wiring to know which wire comes from the
right track rail wheels. It's usually Red.

After installation and before putting loco
on the track for the first time, Use your
multimeter set to OHMs. Put one probe
on one motor terminal and the other probe
on the metal frame. If you get a reading
you have a short. Possibly the motor
is not isolated from the frame. Do the same with the
other motor terminal and both light terminals.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

TCS decoders are very popular with people who want to operate in DCC but who are not interested in sound. Sound decoders typically cost upwards of $85, whereas a bulk purchase of TCS motive decoders can be had for about $20 each, give or take.

Unless it has changed recently, TCS decoders are exchanged one-for-one, no questions asked, if you 'break' one. It's the best warranty in the hobby.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I had to look it up, but I had a NCE Z14SR and a Digitrax DH126D. No problems with either, but the NCE was a bit smaller in size. I had a really basic grasp of electronics and soldering, and I found it easy after watching the youtube clip. Neither of the Locos were DCC ready. Consider switching out the bulb to an LED (if it's not already) while you're in there, but it's not a requirement.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

sachsr1 said:


> I had to look it up, but I had a NCE Z14SR and a Digitrax DH126D. No problems with either, but the NCE was a bit smaller in size. I had a really basic grasp of electronics and soldering, and I found it easy after watching the youtube clip. Neither of the Locos were DCC ready. Consider switching out the bulb to an LED (if it's not already) while you're in there, but it's not a requirement.




I'd like to do that, but I have zero skills when it comes to soldering lol


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

If there's a soldering for dummies book I'm on about chapter 2, so don't let that hold you back.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I treat model railroading as a way to learn more skills, so learning to solder is probably high on the list of skills. Being an electrical Engineer means I've been soldering for a long time, however I was never any good at it. Now at 72, I'm finally able to spend some time really learning how to solder. Its just not to difficult to be good enough to solder a decoder in. What I'm tackling now is SMT devices. Never knew my hands shook so much until I started working with these little devices! Read a little on how to solder and you'll see that basic soldering just isn't that complicated and a little practice will have you up and running quicker than you think.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Really, soldering is just like any other skill -- the more you do it, the better you become. I honed my skills soldering pieces of scrap wire to a small copper plate (from one of my kids' school projects) and soldering old pieces of brass sectional track together (they were headed for the recycling bin anyway).

If you let the current state of your skills hold you back, you will never get any better.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok well you guys have convinced me to give it a try. I'll have to get all the tools since I don't have a soldering iron an such. I think I'm going to go with a tcs decoder as well


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you'll be installing a decoder in an older
loco you may want to make sure said decoder
can handle at least 1.5 amps for the motor. Many of the newer
decoders from NCE and Digitrax do.

Newer locos generally draw a fraction of that.

Don


----------

